# Vasectomies



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

We had a recent thread where a wife cut off her husband until he cut his off (his vas deferens that is).

Now, I don't want to revisit that argument, because everyone felt that FORCING a spouse to undergo surgery is wrong.

However one thing that stuck out at me was how the female posters, who were INCREDIBLY informed about how horrible it was to use an IUD, birth control pills, or a tubal ligation, none of them seemed to understand that there might be side effects from a vasectomy. 

I had a vasectomy. It was a scalpel procedure and the doctor did it with just one incision, according to him.

However, for a couple YEARS afterward, orgasms were painful for me. It ranged from an ache to sharp pains.

It eventually faded away. My testosterone level is fine after the surgery.

So...has anyone else had side efffects from the procedure or heard about effects on friends or families (hearing it from a guy who talked to a guy doesn't count)


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Nope, mine was no issues. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

15+ years ago for me with no side effects, but yes, as in all medical proceedures there are risks. But IMO much less risky than mywife having her tubes tied and that was what made the decision easy for me. Same end results with a lower risk factor.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Everything has side affects. In our case hormones make me crazy so it just made more sense for him to take care of it than me. Even getting my tubes tied scared us because we feared it messing with my already unstable hormones. I'm broken enough on my own I don't need any help. LOL

So he got it done 7 years ago and he had no problems whatsoever. He says it was the best thing he ever did.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband also agrees that his was one of the best things he's ever done. No complications and it's been a few months since.

He initially was against the idea, but when birth control failed us not once but TWICE, he changed his mind. He hates condoms and BC also made me nutty as hell.

I had the baby, he gets the snip. Good deal. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm very happy to hear those symptoms went away. I'm sorry to hear you had troubles.

Going under the knife always carries a risk no matter what the procedure is. The surgeon could accidentally cut the wrong nerve or screw up in other ways that lead to permanent damage. Trust me I know. I've had a surgeon cut a nerve when I had my gallbladder out and was in constant pain for 1.5 years. I had a neck fusion that never worked and now I'm disabled. I'm currently going through a kidney infection, which the hospital last Jan sent me home too soon after the first one. It led to permanent damage.

I don't have that much faith in the doctors and surgeons. My advice is to find the best you can and do your research!

My husband had this procedure done last year. He went to a specialist to have it done, which proved to work out well. Hopefully there will be no side effects in the future.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Over 25 years since mine was done. There was only mild discomfort post-op and I had no complications. Not wanting my wife to be on the pill because of hormonal side effects, we always used barrier methods (condom, diaphragm). My V has been great for our love life.


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

My H had his done about 6 weeks ago and he has had no problems at all. I have an IUD and do not plan on getting rid of mine despite the fact that H had a V. I like not having a period and have minor PMS symptons.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

5+ years, no problems. The only thing that changed, and I may have imagined it, was a feeling of something like a little extra "kick" (a good kick) during an org. It either went away after 6 months, or I got used to it. 

But, yeah, I'd do it again.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

16 years ago, no issues.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

My ex got one after our second kid was born. On the couch for a couple days and that was as bad as it was for him.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I've thought about having this done what age were some of you when you choose to have it done
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband was 40 but we had kids late. Our youngest was born right before then.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

homebuilder said:


> I've thought about having this done what age were some of you when you choose to have it done
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was in my mid-thirties, but since we had all three children by the time I was 27, we knew we did not want any more.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Been 5 years or longer...no complications, no problems at all. 

I must say, it feels AWESOME without the condom!!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

homebuilder said:


> I've thought about having this done what age were some of you when you choose to have it done
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


42


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Some 19 years on mine~ no real problems!*


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

9 years and no real problems. 

I did have some sharp pains early on but only when extremely aroused and involved in very physical but that was only for the first year or so...faded over time. I had my testosterone levels checked this year and it was actually quite high for my age.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

When I first got mine done, I couldn't finish the deal..it hurt too much..Plus the sight of blood coming out shocked me the first time.. After about a week it got better..still really sore though..

Girl on top hurt alittle, and I couldn't wear boxers for a few weeks..i needed the support of tighty whities..

On a happier note.. Sex now is...SOOOOO much better...All the fun and none of the mind numbing worrying until she has her period..Now I know for a fact, this gun is just for fun.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

geek down said:


> ..Now I know for a fact, this gun is just for fun.



Nicely said


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I recall a conversation I had with some people who asked me about marriage and how I liked it. My wife was then pregnant with our first.

I said "It's good, but now I see sex as a loaded weapon like Russian Roulette."

My vasectomy stopped that worry.


----------



## ForBetter (Mar 6, 2012)

My husband had one about 14 years ago and had no adverse effects from it. 

We were not in a hurry for him to have one, though. I felt that he ought to wait until he would not want to have any more children for any reason, even if my daughter and I were to die and he were to remarry.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Had mine 3 1/2 years ago at 47. No problem at all. Wasn't painful or anything. Worse part was smelling something burning during the procedure and knowing it was coming from my.....well, you know.

I went in on a Friday afternoon after work, was out in less than an hour. Back to work on Monday.


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Had mine done 6 years ago. Went to a private clinic and had scalpel-less surgery. No stitches and only 1 small 1/16" incision. 

No complications other than soreness/tenderness for 3-4 days. 

I would suggest the scalpel-less procedure. Less chance of complications or infection.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

*When: *After our second (boy and girl), 5 years ago, early 40’s.

*Why:* Our OBGyn and research suggested less complications and greater likelihood to reverse than the complimentary procedure for the wife.

*Problems:* None really. I have titanium clamps (look like fishing weights) you can feel them and if someone is roughly fondling them sometimes . . .

Also the Doctor that did my procedure was incredibly hot and it was a little uncomfortable at first (I mean she was really hot) but after two kids and dozen strangers looking at her, how was I going to complain to the wife about that – well I did and she just got me another ice pack for the “swelling”.

*Question:* I’ve seen testosterone mentioned here a few times – what’s up with that? Sometimes I wonder but then again I’m a middle aged guy with a stationary job that likes eating chili and drinking beer.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't remember when, probably early 40's late 30's.

Main problem I had was that it went black and blue and was sore as hell. But Mrs Wysh and I went against the doctors advice and made love the very next day so probably our fault.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> . . . . I went against the doctors advice and made love the very next day so probably our fault.


Bold. But seriously I got at least three days of beckon service out of the deal. I think it was about Day 4 when I told her a beer and Frito pie in front of the TV would help with the incapacitating pain I was suffering that her empathy began to run thin.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

SpinDaddy said:


> Bold. But seriously I got at least three days of beckon service out of the deal. I think it was about Day 4 when I told her a beer and Frito pie in front of the TV would help with the incapacitating pain I was suffering that her empathy began to run thin.


Yeah!

Wasn't my idea.

My wife wanted to see where the surgeon had cut. So I laid back on the couch and let her look.
As she moved my tackle around to look at the stitches the inevitable started happening.
She told me it was starting to make her feel horny. I told her what the doctor said about waiting so she said " dont worry just lay back on the couch, I'll be gentle"


----------



## intrigid (May 21, 2012)

4 1/2 years for me. A granuloma caused serious orgasm discomfort about 6 months later, but from 1 year onward there were no issues whatsoever.


----------



## MrsSloPok (Nov 12, 2012)

My husbands vasectomy went great! He was swollen and pretty bruised but nothing more than that. Did the doctor ever explain why that was happening?


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Remember the # 1 rule. 

Never ever do it unless you are COMPLETELY satisfied with your relationship. This will not increase her libido. Don't fall for the bait if she offers it.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I had one 20 years ago. The actual procedure was remarkably uncomfortable - not the cutting, crimping, or soldering, but the tugging on the plumbing felt like a sharp kick to the groin. 

Thereafter, for about 15 years, I was prone to periodically waking up with a testicle so sore I could barely pull on my underwear or walk. I assume I was sleeping funny on something. That problem has since faded, but it made for some pretty uncomfortable days for a while.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Cletus said:


> I had one 20 years ago. The actual procedure was remarkably uncomfortable - not the cutting, crimping, or soldering, but the tugging on the plumbing felt like a sharp kick to the groin.


OK, that scares the crap outa me. Even when loaded up with local anesthetic I can still feel heat and pressure. I had hand surgery one time and I could feel tugging when cutting and burning when the doc cauterized blood vessels. 

I also have really bad pins and needles when it wears off. Enough to make me want to climb walls for about 1/2 hour. The idea of that area feeling that way doesn't sound good to me.


----------



## Dr.D (Mar 2, 2012)

I had a vasectomy 9 years ago. I mowed the lawn the same day. There were a few times I had some blood in my semen afterwards for a while, sporadically but not long. I would say it was good for my marriage, but now years later I have very low testosterone. Not sure if it has anything to do with the vasectomy or not. If it did then I'd say "Heck no--don't do it!" Having low testosterone sucks!


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Dr.D said:


> . . . .I would say it was good for my marriage, but now years later I have very low testosterone. Not sure if it has anything to do with the vasectomy or not. . . .


OK, I’m going to have to look into this. I had mine about mid 40’s so there are a lot of life changes that are going on but I listen to these pharmaceutical commercials for low testosterone and I think “man that’s how I feel some days” but then again I am a cynical SOB and will generally believe absolutely the opposite of what I see in an advertisement.

OTOH, I really do like that one commercial with the old dude in the overheating 67 Camaro SS with Smokestack Lightin’ in the background. But that is just for the Viagra – no?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr.D said:


> I had a vasectomy 9 years ago. I mowed the lawn the same day. There were a few times I had some blood in my semen afterwards for a while, sporadically but not long. I would say it was good for my marriage, but now years later I have very low testosterone. Not sure if it has anything to do with the vasectomy or not. If it did then I'd say "Heck no--don't do it!" Having low testosterone sucks!


Had mine done 20 years ago.

Still horny as heck and I'm 56.

Don't like to go more than two days without sex as I get very edgy and a little grumpy.

Don't know if that is unusual or normal.


----------

